# Vista Machines allowed to downgrade to Xp



## ymhatre (Sep 23, 2007)

It has been to my notice that many of my friends who bought Desktops or Laptops recently, which are Vista based are pulling out their hair for Compatibility issue. This is not just problem with the local users or home users, but many of the business users are facing serious problems with it.

And to over come this which seems to look like a major problem for Microsoft, many computer manufacturers have started offering an option of downgrading to Windows XP from Vista.

The splurge in this demand came more from the Business segment though. Currently only Vista Business and Ultimate editions can be downgraded to XP, But its all upto the individual to decide which operating system they want. According to Cnet, many companies such as Fujitsu, Dell, HP, and Lenovo have system in place to help consumers migrate to XP.

The most amusing thing is Windows XP can only be offered till 31 January 2008, so system builders need to find a way (very quickly) to keep Microsoft and consumers happy.

*My Friends:-*
Dont know about the others, but when I tried asking my friends why they want to shift to XP, the one common answer I got is "Compatibility". Though its quite OK now, as I see most of the products Hardware or Software with a creepy hype making label "*Vista Certified*". But this world has more lot of stuff which are yet to be vista certified, cant say tomorrow we may see individuals with label *Vista Certified*. Taking it away from compatibility issue, other main reason was load and memory consumption. Yes its indeed true, a program which requires 1x memory consumption in Xp, requires 1.75x in Vista. And for gamers except for the Dx10 support in Vista whose true colors are yet to be out(waiting for Crysis), nothing holds better in Vista for games too. Then few of the mates complain about the driver lag yet in vista, while some were literally pissed of with UAC and DRM stuff.

*My words:- *
Well as far as I go, I always love trying new stuff. I myself had installed / removed Vista plenty of time and have no complains about it, but for every coin has two sides so does Microsoft Vista. To contribute to frustration of my friends and all Vista Haters, I've photoshoped one image for you all

So happy downgrading to Microsoft XPee 



*skins.gizmodise.googlepages.com/Vista-xp.jpg
Gizmodise.com


----------



## alok4best (Sep 24, 2007)

Lol...Nice Pic..


----------



## iMav (Sep 24, 2007)

1. vista does not have display prperties ... it has display settings and theme settings
2. the 'display properties' window as shown has 'crashes'; 'load'; 'compatibility' .... havnt seen them even in xp  ... does any 1s vista have display properties from where they can change the theme


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 24, 2007)

But ofcourse that is one photoshoped image.
   Still i wonder what is the point of posting those Operating System thrashing threads.
  If you are happy tell the world.If you are not shift to another Operating System.
   Gosh! Operating Systems are almost like a blood group of a person.People are sensitive to them...!


----------



## ymhatre (Sep 24, 2007)

@ all, thanks...

This post is  just for normal chit chat with the original message of "vista  Business and Ultimate editions being allowed to be downgraded to XP" for the users who want.

For image, Its just sheer fun...with a normal image being photoshoped and added some funny tabs...( this one was for the peeps who hate Vista for their  reasons )

@ freshseasons, thanks for your comments... but i hope you did read my words... I have no grudge over Vista neither with XP nor with Linux. I was literally frustrated by the repetitive response of my friends over Vista and as soon as i got the news of Vista business edition being allowed to downgrade, I grabbed the opportunity and wrote this funny stuff! to kool them off..


----------



## RCuber (Sep 24, 2007)

This is  fake.


----------



## ymhatre (Sep 25, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> This is  fake.



Wow did you read the post properly...

Whats fake in that? News !!!

Check out the source,

Gizmodo

PClaunches

Please dont come to the conclusion by just seeing the image.. .its a clear *PHOTOSHOPED* image.. no such error was generated in real time..


----------



## iMav (Sep 25, 2007)

dude iv pointed out certain flaws in the image ... come back when u have a version of vista that has display properties


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 25, 2007)

iMav .. You're no fun!


----------



## iMav (Sep 25, 2007)

^^  and as far as that downgrade option is concerned it was posted somewhere b4 already and that was 1 reason why i skipped the thread thinking it was the same thing until i noticed fud being spread


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 25, 2007)

haha.. iMav, the FUD-Buster!!  

i don't think this news is fake. taken from cnet asia site:



> When contacted, Microsoft told CNET Asia that owners of these versions need only call the customer support center, cite the Vista serial number and get an activation code for Windows XP Professional, XP Professional x64 or XP Tablet PC Edition. So even if the notebook does not come bundled with an XP CD, you can use an older disc from a previous machine and put in the new activation code. Vendors who buy into this program will bundle their system with both Windows XP and Vista recovery discs.
> 
> When contacted, Dell mentioned that it already has this program in place for its Asia consumers, while ASUS and Toshiba will be participating in this program at a later date.


 cnet is a credible source, at least for me.


----------



## iMav (Sep 25, 2007)

the news isnt fake ... heres the fact

With Vista SP1 MS will make it easier for users to downgrade which isnt easy as of now ...

the image that is posted in the thread in the first post .... is sh1t  ...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 25, 2007)

^^^ arey yaar, even a non tech person who's used vista will point out the fact that the image is fake!!!

and what an idiot i am. all the while i was thinking that you ppl were arguing over whether the news is fake or not!!!


----------



## ymhatre (Sep 25, 2007)

LOL even i thought the same.. 

Well offcourse.. the image is not of VISTA.

infact its XP with WB glass theme ...its no ****...just tried to create some humour.which i feel you didnt get. ( I thought you all will concentrate on the STUPID error message n not the window or the background, sorry my Bad)


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Sep 25, 2007)

cool....so does HP provides XP drivers for Compaq V3424AU notebook???


----------



## iMav (Sep 25, 2007)

all drivers shud be available at hp site ... and possibly they might even ship them for a charge


----------



## din (Sep 26, 2007)

*Do not like Vista ? Just downgrade to XP ! Dell, Hewlett-Packard, and Lenovo Says so*

*Source*

Users fed up with running Windows Vista Business or Windows Ultimate might now be able to ditch Vista for Windows XP Pro, which Microsoft has quietly begun to allow.

Dell, Hewlett-Packard, and Lenovo are just a few of the system manufacturers offering downgrades. Each of these PC makers offer an XP Pro recovery disc to those who request one that can be used to revert a Vista machine to XP Pro.

Dell, HP, and Lenovo customers can request a Windows XP Pro recovery disc to be included with their purchase of a Vista machine - should they want to revert in the future. Customers who already have purchased a Vista-PC can request an XP Pro recovery CD for between $15 to $20 by calling technical support.


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Do not like Vista ? Just downgrade to XP ! Dell, Hewlett-Packard, and Lenovo Says so*

who wants xp when their is vista? it is like who wants maruti 800... no atleast a porche 911 when there is  a bugati!


----------



## din (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Do not like Vista ? Just downgrade to XP ! Dell, Hewlett-Packard, and Lenovo Says so*

Train is more comfortable than Maruti 800. But if the rails are not there, how the train will run (ignoring the huge resources a train need) 

Let all make drivers etc for Vista, then people will think again ...


----------



## patelpk (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Do not like Vista ? Just downgrade to XP ! Dell, Hewlett-Packard, and Lenovo Says*

No its like pressing F8 and selecting "Last known Good Configuration"


----------



## rajasekharan (Sep 26, 2007)

yeah....as of now , nothing beats xp, vista dont even stand a chance.
although both of them are from the same company, what needs to be said has to be said .
vista is not good. but xp is ...and thats it. 
if you want work to be done tirelessly its xp .


----------



## azzu (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Do not like Vista ? Just downgrade to XP ! Dell, Hewlett-Packard, and Lenovo Says so*

BIgdaddy 
what if u cant afford octane petroleum for ur 911 porsche u have to degrade then


----------



## aku (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Do not like Vista ? Just downgrade to XP ! Dell, Hewlett-Packard, and Lenovo Says so*

lol... not on the newz.. but on the ongoing conversation.. its simply gr8 guys...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Do not like Vista ? Just downgrade to XP ! Dell, Hewlett-Packard, and Lenovo Says so*

Vista-gud with interface and grphix but XP gud and efficient.
are yaar,its ur choice,jo pasasnd hai le lo.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Do not like Vista ? Just downgrade to XP ! Dell, Hewlett-Packard, and Lenovo Says so*

hey how much the lenovo people charge??
here vista without AERO in C2d machine with 2gigs of ram thrown, it still crawls
but i tried xp on it it runs fast & stable.

but i have make a compromise for looks but still functionality is more important than. 

can i be back on vista after say SP1 will the company guys allow this after downgrade?


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 28, 2007)

Duplicate thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69194
reporting to merge the both

Edit: Merged. Happy now?  - Asfaq.


----------



## ymhatre (Sep 30, 2007)

ek zactly (exactly) din..



			
				bigdaddy486 said:
			
		

> who wants xp when their is vista? it is like who wants maruti 800... no atleast a porche 911 when there is a bugati!



LOL...Thing is ....not everyone can afford Bugatti, & its maintainance cost atleast now...

As we saw BMW launching their market in India, soon one day we might see Bugatti. But till the mean time lets Njoy Maruti 800.

Similarly,
A time will come.. sooner or later when XP will be out dated and all (Windows user, no Linux user) will be using Vista...but considering the current condition...its a proper step from MS to allow downgrade.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 30, 2007)

when support time will be over shift From XP,upgrade to GNU/Linux distros like Ubuntu or Fedora!


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 1, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> Duplicate thread
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69194
> reporting to merge the both
> 
> Edit: Merged. Happy now?  - Asfaq.


One suggestion!
please use red color fonts, it helps to differentiate


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 1, 2007)

@gary4gar
y r u quoting urself?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 1, 2007)

His post has an edit in it.. By Asfaq. He was pointing to that.


----------

